# Cargador de baterias NiMh



## mgd (Jul 13, 2006)

Hola a todos!!
Soy nueva en este foro asi que no se muy bien como pedir ayuda. Necessito un circuito para cargar baterias a partir de una fuente de 24V. He encontradoi un circuito con controlador Maxim Dallas para baterias Lithium-Ion pero no se si para las NiMh es lo mismo o hay que tener en cuenta otros factores. Donde puedo encontrar información sobre el tema?
Gracias


----------



## Ehecatl (Jul 17, 2006)

Maxim tiene uno específicamente para baterías de NiMH.
Es el MAX712.
Espero te sirva.


----------



## mgd (Jul 18, 2006)

Gracias 
He encontrado tambien el MAX713 que sirve para cargar hasta 22 baterias. El problema es que tengo que cargar 20 en serie...  la verdad es que me siento perdida
Hay alguna pagina donde pueda encontrar circuitos, a base de google no he encontrado nada y llevo dias flotando a la deriva.
Muchas gracias


----------



## quehue (Ago 8, 2006)

hola, te comento que yo tambien estoy en la busqueda de circuitos....
buscando en google pero no en WEB sino en imagenes (muchas cosas las busco asi con mejores resultados)
*MAXIM tiene dos el MAX712 y MAX713. segun me dijeron estan entre 11 y 15 dolares.*http://www.elecdesign.com/Files/29/8244/Figure_01.gif 
http://www.maxim-ic.com.cn/quick_view2.cfm/qv_pk/1666

saludos


----------



## mgd (Ago 24, 2006)

Hola quehue, 
perdon por responder tan tarde. Al final estoy intentandolo con un circuito con el MAX712. Despues de quemar un par me he dado cuenta que el esquema del fabicante no esta completo. De momento me funciona para 16 baterias pero no para las 22. Una vez funcione intentare meter aqui el esquema. Si alguien ha hecho algo similar y puede ayudarme lo agradeceria. 
Gracias


----------



## Ehecatl (Ago 28, 2006)

¿por qué no pones 2 cargadores en paralelo? uno para 10 baterías y el otro para las otras 10.
Otra opción podría ser que lo hicieras con un microcontrolador y asi le das las características en cuanto a cantidad de baterías que necesites.


----------



## framimota (Mar 12, 2009)

Hola, ante todo veo que el foro es bastante antiguo, pero quizas esos problemas que comentais ya lo hallais resuelto y podais ayudarme a mi en este caso. 

yo estoy intentando realizar un regulador de tension como el que comentais pero me surgen varias cuestiones:

- Mi bateria de NiCd es de 18 elementos y como comenta mgd el MAX712/713 solo alimenta hasta 16, como vienen todas en un pack no puedo cargar 9 y 9 porque solo tengo acceso a 2 bornas. ¿alguien sabe de algun integrado que pueda alimentar una tension mayor?
- Ehecatl ya se me habia ocurrido la opcion del micro, no me he puesto a desarrollarla pero a priori se me ocurren varios problemas, como por ejemplo que tendria que disponer de un elevador de tension (ya que el micro no te va a dar 24V) y tambien de un reductor para el conversor AD.

Si alguien tiene algun esquema de un regulador "inteligente" controlado por microcontrolador seria de gran ayuda que los expusiese.

Gracias de antemano y animaros a participar que me parece un tema bastante interesante y que puede interesar a mucha gente.


----------



## osborn (Abr 2, 2009)

Utilicen el LM317, yo estoy por implementarlo ya que los cargadores de MAXIM, TI y otros solo cargan pocas baterias.
El LM317 es accionado por PWM


----------

